# You call this ORANGE BLOSSOM?!?



## kittywings (Sep 28, 2009)

I don't get it...  the scent of orange blossoms is probably my favorite scent.  I have tried orange blossom/neroli scents from a couple of different places and, to me, they smell NOTHING like orange blossoms... yet, they all smell alike.  I just don't get it, have they never smelled orange blossoms?

I recently soaped a few thinking maybe they'd morph in cp to the scent I know and love... so afar... not even close!

Sweetcakes Orange Blossom: got good reviews on soap scent review board, I don't get it.

Snowdrift Farm, Jasmine Neroli: once again got good reviews on soap scent review board, I detect no jasmine at all and that same strange scent,  I added some Jasmine FO to "help" and I can't even open the box, somehow the jasmine made the "neroli" overpowering without actually adding any jasmine

SOS Jo Malone Orange Blossom: smells fairly similar to the perfume, which I like, but it doesn't smell like the actual flowers... and if you use too much FO... GOD HELP YOU! (


Snowdrift Farm: Fleur D'oranger ... can't remember the rest of the name.  It's closer, but still no cigar and kind of weak oob.

The Neroli sythetic perfume additive from Snowdrift Farm is the closest, still not perfect and I'm not sure how it differs from a regular fo.

Any thoughts?


----------



## TessC (Sep 28, 2009)

I think some scents are just very very difficult to duplicate, and the best FOs are just a "reasonable facsimile" at best. I've ordered a couple neroli FOs and while they smelled nice, you're right, they didn't smell like the real thing to me at all. 

I'm the same way with osmanthus. I have one planted in my front yard right next to my porch, and nothing in a bottle has ever come close to what I smell when I stick my nose into a cluster of the blooms. I have 4oz of what's supposed to be the best osmanthus FO due to arrive any day now, maybe even today, and while I'm really excited to smell it, I don't really expect it to smell like real osmanthus. If the Cybilla/BB one doesn't do it, I'm going to order a sample of EOU's living osmanthus and try it. If that one isn't it, I guess I'll just resign myself to the fact that there are some things that are just too frigging hard to duplicate.  :? 

Anyway, I know that's not much help, just wanted to add my gripe to yours.


----------



## IrishLass (Sep 28, 2009)

I think that many times how one person percieves a scent is much different from how someone else might percieve it because of how our smell receptors are individually calibrated. For instance, I have orange trees in my back yard that bloom every year, and to me (and others), SweetCakes's Orange Blossom FO is spot on with the real orange blossoms from my trees, while there are yet others that think the exact opposite.   

Another favorite fragrance of mine- Salty Sailor- smells to me (and to  others) of nothing but fresh, clean, salty sea air without any floral notes in it whatsoever (it reminds me of the beaches of Cape Cod near where I grew up), but there yet others who can smell only floral notes in it. Go figure!  

I guess it all comes down to our individual noses and what receptors in them are turned on or off at any givien time. I would say to you to just keep looking unil you find a scent that agrees with your nose.   

IrishLass


----------



## TessC (Sep 29, 2009)

Oh my!  :shock:  The Cybilla osmanthus is dead-on, I absolutely cannot bring myself to put the bottle away with the rest on my FOs.


----------



## carebear (Sep 29, 2009)

I have found with neroli, that less is more - it takes only a touch too much to get that fatty plastic smell.


----------



## kittywings (Sep 29, 2009)

carebear said:
			
		

> I have found with neroli, that less is more - it takes only a touch too much to get that fatty plastic smell.



You're not kidding, sister!


----------



## ChrissyB (Sep 30, 2009)

FAtty plastic smell? :shock: 
Sounds lovely


----------



## GrumpyOldWoman (Sep 30, 2009)

TessV said:
			
		

> Oh my!  :shock:  The Cybilla osmanthus is dead-on, I absolutely cannot bring myself to put the bottle away with the rest on my FOs.



Really?  I have been on the search for a good osmanthus too.  It's one of my favorite flower scent.  But I see the Cybillia osmanthus is only available in 10lb....  were you able to get in smaller quantity?

eta - sorry about the hijack


----------



## TessC (Sep 30, 2009)

Yes'm, I bought 4 ounces from an individual who had it to spare, so no I'm stuck. Once I use that up, I'll have to look into doing a co-op or just saving up t buy the 10 pounds and having a lifetime supply, lol. 

I know noses are different, but this FO smells exactly like my tea olive in the yard, right down to getting little whiffs off of it that are "brighter" or "sharper" from time to time.


----------



## GrumpyOldWoman (Sep 30, 2009)

TessV said:
			
		

> Yes'm, I bought 4 ounces from an individual who had it to spare, so no I'm stuck. Once I use that up, I'll have to look into doing a co-op or just saving up t buy the 10 pounds and having a lifetime supply, lol.
> 
> I know noses are different, but this FO smells exactly like my tea olive in the yard, right down to getting little whiffs off of it that are "brighter" or "sharper" from time to time.



ah thanks for your response.  I think most of the osmanthus fragrances I have sniffed all have that citrusy top note compare to the real flowers....


----------



## Tabitha (Sep 30, 2009)

I think most fragrances are created to smell like what people think or want something to smell like & not what the item realy smells like.


----------



## honor435 (Oct 3, 2009)

i love orange smells, i think they are hard to dup? this is my fav right now, "orange chili pepper" by millcreek, i think some of their scents are weak, bu this one is awesome! my best seller.


----------



## kittywings (Nov 3, 2009)

So... on a whim, I decided to try one more time, and I bought Peak's Orange Blossom FO and I think it's the one!  I'm pretty jazzed. 

I made the soap last night and it JUST came out of the freezer, but I keep walking by the container I mixed it in and I think, "mmm, what's that smell?"

We shall see after it cures!


----------



## Lil Outlaws (Nov 8, 2009)

honor435 said:
			
		

> i love orange smells, i think they are hard to dup? this is my fav right now, "orange chili pepper" by millcreek, i think some of their scents are weak, bu this one is awesome! my best seller.



sweet orange & chili pepper from MC is one of my most requested. They do have a lot of weaker scents but I have some stronger smelling favorites there next time you order (I have a box on the way right now)

Sweet Orange & Chili Pepper
Butt Naked (VERY strong OOB, use sparingly)
Ylang Ylang Ginger
Leather
Banana Nut Bread
Blueberry Muffin
Baby Powder Fresh
Sensual Amber
Bergamot & Coriander
Black Raspberry Vanilla
Midsummers Night
Butterscotch Brittle (YUM. Strong and sweet)
Moonlight Path
Stormwatch
Gain
Honeysuckle Vine
White Zinfandel
All nice and strong and get lots of good feedback from customers.. 


I do NOT like Mill Creek's :

Frankincense & Myrrh
Candy Cane
Monkey Farts
Crispy Donuts (though it sells well for me)
Honey Butter (spot on but I don't like it - customers do though)
Key Lime Pie
Vanilla Chai
Jelly Bean
Just Peachy

(some are too weak, and some just STINK!)


----------



## Lil Outlaws (Nov 8, 2009)

BTW for those who like Osmanthus, they're not "spot on" to the flower but VERY VERY nice - 
I love Capri Olivo from NG and Olive Leaves from Lonestar. 


I get SO many requests for these!


----------



## KD (Nov 22, 2009)

*Orange Blossom FO*

I purchased neroli from Ellen's Essentials earlier this year and find it very close to real orange blossoms, but it is VERY strong.  I would use half the amount of fo that I usually use.


----------



## KD (Nov 22, 2009)

*Orange Blossom FO*

I purchased neroli from Ellen's Essentials earlier this year and find it very close to real orange blossoms, but it is VERY strong.  I would use half the amount of fo that I usually use.


----------

